# Purigen filter media



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

I bought some purigen filter media to get my nitrates down. I know that it goes in the filter, but what I cannot figure out whether it needs to be behind the filter cartridge or in front of it. Where does it actually go, in front or in back of the filter cartridge?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it doesn't matter..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok. I thought that it did, since it is supposed to get rid of nitrates. I will put it in tomorrow. Should I do water changes while it is taking care of the nitrates?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

so does de-nitrate or for fast flow filters use matrix, it replaces your bio media and never needs replacing,
depending on your bio load reflects how much you will need, I use 2ltr of matrix on a 190L and it works for me, that's more than double whats the recommended minimum but does no harm at all, they do state to increase the amount used if it does not seem to be reducing the nitrates as your bio load may be too great for the quantity of matrix you are using.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

weedkiller said:


> so does de-nitrate or for fast flow filters use matrix, it replaces your bio media and never needs replacing,
> depending on your bio load reflects how much you will need, I use 2ltr of matrix on a 190L and it works for me, that's more than double whats the recommended minimum but does no harm at all, they do state to increase the amount used if it does not seem to be reducing the nitrates as your bio load may be too great for the quantity of matrix you are using.


I thought that all chemical media for the use of removing elements from the water (ammonia, nitrite and nitrate) only had a certain amount of time before they absorb all they can and then begin to spew said elements back into the water?

edit: Quick read on it and reviews state that it does take 3-5 months for the nitrate eating bacteria to establish and that it will work. Strange. Maybe the bags that I have are seachem matrix in them. Because my nitrates are generally 0-15ppm with feedings 1-2 times a day. Plus that I sometimes get lazy myself and don't do a WC for 2-3 weeks depending on my work schedule. However, when I do them it's always a detailed gravel vacuum and about 30-40% WC.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It works much better and last longer if you mechanically filter all the water going through it first, to keep it from getting full of gunk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> It works much better and last longer if you mechanically filter all the water going through it first, to keep it from getting full of gunk.


What do you mean? Do you mean to put it in the filter by itself? Please explain.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put it behind the foam or floss so it won't clog up with particles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

So in front, not in back? I just want to make sure so that it will get my nitrates down.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

filter it through the sponge 1st so it comes through the matrix last... and its not a chem based product, its natural


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Top Fin 60 filter and an Aqua-Tech 30-60 filter. They are both hang on the back filters. I can only put the Purigen filter media in one filter, as I only bought one.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Put it in the one with the bigger flow rate?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

for a low flow rate use de-nitrate (check the flow rate on seachem site) for a faster flow rate use matrix.
the trouble with the hang on filters is you may not be able to get enough of the matrix/denitrate in the filter to make a difference, I use 2Ltrs of matrix in a canister filter for my 190L tank


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

weedkiller said:


> for a low flow rate use de-nitrate (check the flow rate on seachem site) for a faster flow rate use matrix.
> the trouble with the hang on filters is you may not be able to get enough of the matrix/denitrate in the filter to make a difference, I use 2Ltrs of matrix in a canister filter for my 190L tank


Seachems site says to use 500ML of matrix per 200L (50 gallons) haha, how we all love to go overboard.

Flow rates that you're mentioning basically takes every bit of filtration that we have and tosses their denitrate product out the door (except for sponges) for what we know about filtration and the turn over rate. De*nitrate on seachems site says to be used in applications where the filter is turning over less than 50gph. Over 50gph then it says to use matrix.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yes it does quote 500ml for 200L, but that depends on the bio load, for a large load you use more other wise it does not work, i do have a large bio load hence the 2L, if i had a tank full of guppies and tetras im sure 500ml would be enough, it can only remove what it can cope with, don't forget it is also a bio media so you can remove your bio rings or what ever you use for that, I use fluval 406 filter and it take my 2L of matrix comfortably with room for extra media, I have the basic sponge filters that come with it, none have been removed plus I have my own fine filters which are about 1" thick, maybe I don't need the full 2L but i had that much so i put it in there.
you can also add matrix as a gravel, it does not need to be in the filters but works better in a canister filter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

Well I put the Purigen filter media in the filter last night. Going to do a water change today, then wait a week and test my tank water to see if the nitrates are going down any. Hopefully they will, because Farmland has big clown loaches, a little bigger than Junior was. They are 3 for $55, so about $60 with the tax. So I am hoping to put a dent in my nitrates in two weeks, so I can get them if they are still there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Update: my nitrates are still high but not as high as they were. The nitrates are around 85ppm right now. Going to do a water change and fix up the tank, meaning get all the debris out and see if that will help get the nitrates going down. The nitrates are going down slowly, which may be a good thing. Baby Girl looks a lot better than before though, so I see that as a good sign that the nitrates are at least going down.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angel.........first chance you get , go to the LFS and buy a bottle of "Dechlor" made by "Weco"...a little green bottle...
next water change put 3 drops per gallon into the tank as you are filling it...
then take a set of readings..let me know how they read..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

I will take a look this week. I will probably have to go to Petsmart or Petco to get it but I will check at Farmland. I haven't been able to do water changes, because I have been busy with everything else. I am going to test my tank in a couple days, just to see where the nitrates are. Hopefully they will be going down.

I have NovAqua, will that get the nitrates to go down?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think so. Novaqua is just another water conditioner


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another really great product to use is "Chloram X".........it is a powder that works really well..
interesting thing...many water companies are using cloramines..cloramines will cause nitrates to rise...removing the cloramines will bring nitrates down..
Chloram X will also neutralize and detixify ammonia and some other heavy metals from tap water...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

lohachata said:


> another really great product to use is "Chloram X".........it is a powder that works really well..
> interesting thing...many water companies are using cloramines..cloramines will cause nitrates to rise...removing the cloramines will bring nitrates down..
> Chloram X will also neutralize and detixify ammonia and some other heavy metals from tap water...


I will loom for it. I will let you know if I can't find it here in Bremerton, WA.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you can't find it let me know..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

lohachata said:


> if you can't find it let me know..


I will let you know. I am thinking about going to the pet stores on Wednesday.


----------

